# permisos especiales, nunca los entendí....

## papu

pues leiendo un post me ha recordado algo que muchas veces quiero buscar o preguntar pero acabo olvidandome:

que utilidat tienes los permisos especiales ( uid, gid... y el otro que nor ecuerdo) no los he usado jamas y no entiendo ni se tu utilidad ...jeje

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pcmaster

Buscando un poco en Google lo hubieras encontrado enseguida. Yo acabo de hacerlo y los que más me han gustado por su claridad (de los que he mirado) son:

Explicación permisos normales: http://www.linuxcentro.net/linux/staticpages/index.php?page=PermisosLinux

Explicación permisos especiales: http://enavas.blogspot.com/2008/10/ajustar-permisos-especiales-en-ficheros.html

Creo que con estos dos enlaces te quedará bastante claro.

----------

## papu

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Buscando un poco en Google lo hubieras encontrado enseguida. Yo acabo de hacerlo y los que más me han gustado por su claridad (de los que he mirado) son:
> 
> Explicación permisos normales: http://www.linuxcentro.net/linux/staticpages/index.php?page=PermisosLinux
> 
> Explicación permisos especiales: http://enavas.blogspot.com/2008/10/ajustar-permisos-especiales-en-ficheros.html
> ...

 

si gracias es que no tengo mucho tiempo para buscar quizás haya sido una pregunta por pereza pero estas cosas hay gente las encuentra más facilmente y sobre todo si sabe de que va el asunto, era por los especiales los otros los conozco perfectamente.

saludos, adéu.

----------

